

As Supreme Court Software Patent Ban Turns 40, It's Time To Stop Ignoring It - arbuge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2012/11/21/as-supreme-court-software-patent-ban-turns-40-its-time-to-stop-ignoring-it/

======
arbuge
Most people don't realize how bad the patent troll situation is. You can be
hit by patent trolls for operating a boring online store with nothing more
sophisticated than a shopping cart. Happens all the time. Here's just one
example:

[http://ia700401.us.archive.org/3/items/gov.uscourts.txed.119...](http://ia700401.us.archive.org/3/items/gov.uscourts.txed.119087/gov.uscourts.txed.119087.1.0.pdf)

At least some of those defendants ended up settling and paying off that
particular troll by the way. Petmeds is a public company and mentioned that in
one of its 10K filings.

~~~
edyang
The new age of shakedowns!

------
edyang
Considering I've been waiting over 2 years for my patent, it's clear the
office and its procedures need a massive overhaul.

